# Gallery & Picasa Sync Issues



## AndyCr15 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a couple of questions regarding the Gallery on ICS and Honeycomb syncing to Picasa/Google+

1) On my Tab 10.1 (Honeycomb) I get hundreds of 'albums' which are dates, I assume they're instant uploads from Google+. How can I stop these showing in the Gallery app?

2) On my Galaxy Nexus (ICS) things are a lot neater, but I still have 'Instant Upload' and 'Posts - username' along with seperate folders for any pictures I posted in Google + Messenger (Huddles), which I apparently can't delete.

It isn't an option to turn of Picasa sync, as that's how I organise my photo's.

Any ideas?


----------

